

Ask HN: Engadget.com redesigned, what do you think? - usaphp

I just visited one of my favorite websites that i read daily: engadget.com and i noticed quite a big redesign. What do you think of a new look?
======
ra
I agree the prettiness isn't there ... here's some details about their process
and goals: [http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/20/dnp-welcome-to-the-new-
an...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/20/dnp-welcome-to-the-new-and-improved-
leaner-and-faster-engadget/)

------
michaelpinto
The first thing I do is the "responsive design test" and collapse the whole
thing into a single column. The design teams did a nice job, however the ad
team never got the memo! And I'm now looking at this: <http://imgur.com/l7p1U>

------
duiker101
Mhe.... a change for the sake of it not because it was really needed I think.

------
amsul
terrible font combinations..everything seems so crammed.

------
westonh
Ugh...the fonts.

